# Besteht hier Gefahr?



## caramba12321 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
seit 4 Tagen sind die Besucherzahlen meines Blogs von ca 100 am Tag auf ca 5000 am Tag gestiegen.
98% dieser Besucher kommen von socks72[dot]com.

Wenn ich mir diese Seite kurz angucke, krieg ich schon leichte Magenkrämpfe.
Könnte es sein, dass ich irgendwie eine Sicherheitslücke habe?
Über Netstat konnte ich allerdings keine Bösartigen Verbindungen erkennen.
FTP Server ist standartmäßig auch nicht an.

Wie sollte ich nun vorgehen?

Gruß
Caramba


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!



caramba12321 hat gesagt.:


> 98% dieser Besucher kommen von socks72[dot]com.


Was darauf hindeutet dass auf der Seite ein Link zu Deiner Seite gesetzt ist.
Du könntest zwar den Betreiber bitten den Link zu entfernen, nur wird es nicht viel bringen.
Schliesslich kannst Du es niemanden verbieten Deine Seite aufzurufen (ist ja eine öffentliche Seite).
Du könntest die Leute allerdings ärgern..... z.B. in dem Du den Referrer prüfst und sie dann z.B. auf FBI.gov umleitest. 



caramba12321 hat gesagt.:


> Wie sollte ich nun vorgehen?


Ich würde erstmal in die Logfiles schauen.
Daraus sollte es ersichtlich sein ob es sich nur um gewöhnliche Seitenaufrufe oder um Angriffsversuche handelt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Caramba,

genau, ich würde an deiner Stelle sehr zeitnah sämtliche Versionsnummern der eingesetzten Software prüfen. Daneben natürlich auch die SSH, Apache und Email-Logs im Auge behalten. Gegebenenfalls auch die mailq im Auge behalten.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## hury (1. November 2009)

Ist der angekündigte Festplattendefekt auf der Blog-Seite ein Zufall?


----------

